# Just Hang'in



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

SO... it is Saturday, and I cleaned the house 2 days ago... but we have dogs... so' that means ...the house needs to be cleaned again...today! 
So I have the broom, vacuum, mop, dust rag etc, and THE DOGS are totally crashed out... in my way, path, direction of motivation... so I scoot them both (Lazy bums) (because we have already been out for our neighborhood cruise)...to the back yard, and they both crash flat out in the sun.
Next I am finishing the bathroom, and I see the two of them saunter, side by side, down the hall, to a quieter resting place, to hang until I, ME, the noise maker, rest disturber, annoyance is done in the vivacity of the DOG BEDS... 
WHAT A PAIR!!! It made me laugh so hard, I forgot I was doing house work!!!
For those of you who have multiple dogs, Vizlsas o, pets , PLEASE tell me your house is as whacked out as mine is... Pleas GOD let me come back as a Vizsla in my next life!!!


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

SO PS... I just love my dogs, Here I am just chill'in in my office ( that's what I call this place) and both of the dogs are right here with me, it makes my heart sing, to hear Pearl snoring in the hall, just outside my door, and feel Fergy's little bum warm against my foot.
since I moved a bit, here is where they are at this moment...
Pearl is on the landing just outside the door, Her favorite place...
And Mr. F is just opposite my chair, on the couch...
WE are Just Hang'in!!!!

A very " Happy Easter" ... Bless you all... Peace!


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

I can totally relate - I've been cleaning all day getting ready for Easter company tomorrow and I couldn't shake the dogs all day. I mopped the kitchen floor, then when I turned around two dogs were "ice skating" on the wet floor, so they were sent outside. Later they came in, I was back in the kitchen doing the dishes and I have a cushy gel mat in front of the sink that Cash likes to sleep on - while I was standing on it Cash sat down next to me and started pushing on my leg to try and move me out of the way so he could lay down! They definitely want to be involved in EVERYTHING that I'm doing - silly dogs. A V life is a good life for sure!!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Pre Vizsla my house was just about spotless. 
My kids would ask "Why are you cleaning what is already clean?" They don't ask that anymore, but instead asked "Are you going to be home, or out running the dogs?"
The silly thing is, I've been considering hiring someone to come clean once or twice a week, while me and the dogs are in the field. I can hear my older kids now " You hired a maid for the dogs."


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

"Would you rather clean your room or hike with the dogs?" 

When I get a cell phone in the late afternoon, the question the caller first asks is, "Are you out with the dogs?" 

Life is too short to have a clean house.

RBD


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ah, I miss my clean house too. But we call Dexter our "Hungarian house elf" because he sure *tries* very hard to help with the chores. My favorite is that he comes running every time he hears the dryer door open. Opportunistic little sock stealer!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Clean house? We put up some kennel panels to keep the dogs off the yard while the yard dries from the spring thaw. They have a large area that is cement and rocks to wander in. My dad was watching the dogs this weekend for me. He called and said, "that fencing? Do I have to keep them in it? We are playing Frisbee and they are having so much fun, but would have much more fun if I could let them run in the yard." I told him that was fine, but I was tired of the mud in my house. I came home to happy dogs and a mopped floor.


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

These stories are soooooo true, soooo funny, clean houses are certainly a thing of the past!


----------

